# Dogs To Sweden



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We hope to travel to Sweden in july.
We will use tunnel then go to venlo in Holland, through germany to Danemark then to Sweden by the bridge.

Does anyone know if there are any restictions re dogs that are not covered by the pet passport scheme.?

We will return by a similar route.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Pets*

Hi, got to have pet passport.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We went to Norway last may, and wanted to drive through Sweden from Denmark, but Sweden require your dog to have a blood test 120 days after their rabies vacination or booster, unfortunately our Betty failed the blood test so she had to have a Rabies booster but there wasn't enough time for her to have her next blood test so we had to get the ferry from the north of Denmark direct to Norway.

Hubby got the info of the Defra website.

Patty


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

See this website

http://www.sjv.se - english version of rules click top right hand corner

This is the Swedish version of our 'Defra' agency

Covers everything including ferrets if you want to take some!


----------

